# Korker boots.



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

If anyone is in the market for new wading boots I highly recommend Korkers. I've had mine for awhile now and recently had a failure in the boot (the lug that holds the interchangeable sole fell off). I spoke with a rep that was awesome, he had me fill out a claim form, destroy the old boots, and I currently have the newer model in the mail. Just wanted to shout out to good customer service since it's a rare thing this day in age. 

-Nick-


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a similar experience with a pair of korkers two seasons ago. Korkers provides great customer service and their boots are the best wading boots I've ever had.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

sorry for the repeat post.

I had a similar experience with a pair of korkers two seasons ago. Korkers provides great customer service and their boots are the best wading boots I've ever had.


----------



## skatfish1 (Sep 29, 2011)

exact same thing happened to me recently - got a new pair (newer model) at significant discount!
do you have BOA laces or regular?


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the BOA system. I think it's great for freshwater; however, a couple of times a year I go surf fishing and from all I've read, the BOA system is vulnerable to salt and sand. I've never tested it, but I don't want to have to worry about taking the lacing mechanism apart and cleaning it every time I'm in the salt. I bought the korkers mainly because of the BOA system, it's so much easier to get in and out of these boots -- what I didn't expect is how handy it is to have the interchangeable soles -- I've used that feature more than I expected. These boots are also extremely comfortable for me. I'll definitely buy another pair when these die.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll take the opposite side of the Boa System. I have a pair of wading boots with the dial and have had nothing but problems. The wires loosen even after replacing the system, and the wires fray. I'm going back to laces.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

zimmerj, have you contacted Korkers? They changed to a different BOA system last year or the year before.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I was looking at a pair last Christmas. Thought they were comfortable. Do they give good support for your feet? I'm currently in an indestructible pair of Simms that don't give much support, so my back gets sore on a full day. They have been sturdy, and no problems, but my aching back.
rickerd


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't had any problems, but I'm sure that's a very individual issue. On the other hand, my back is sore much of the time, in the river or out - my remedy is two ibuprofen. Dr. Scholl's makes a soft orthotic that is sold in pharmacies - they have a machine that you stand on, that analyzes your feet - I wonder if that would work in a fishing boot. I have a pair in the shoes I wear daily and they're as good as the custom orthotics I used to wear. Altho I've never heard of anyone wearing orthotics in a wading boot.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine had the boa system and I didn't have any issues, I regularly took them apart and rinsed them out with freshwater when I could tell they were gritty. no support issues with the boa if you get into the proper fitting boot.


----------

